# Canadian Expat In UK - Filing Taxes with CRA



## mylesmig (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking for advice from fellow Canadian Expats living in UK.

My wife and I are Canadians living in UK for a little over a year now. We arrived Nov 2013 but didn't start work until later in 2014 so for the 2013 tax year we didn't have to claim income outside of Canada.

Now that it's time to file for 2014 year in Canada, I'd like to know what steps I need to do to file taxes in Canada.

In UK, I've just received the P60 which says "Tax year to 5 April 2015" (I didn't receive a P60 last year for 2013-2014)








*Questions*

Normally in Canada you would receive a T4 while is clear cut Jan-Dec 2014 income. So I'm interpreting this P60 as equivalent but for income between April 2014 to April 5 2015 -- is that correct?
How exactly do I file this with Canada Revenue Agency since the P60 is not purely 2014 income?
How does CRA calculate the exchange rate for the Canadian $ equivalent of my £ earned here?
Does the same tax deadline (of April 30 2015) apply to me? Or are there different rules?

Perhaps I need to hire an expat accountant in Canada.. Anyone know of some good ones? [Preferably based in Toronto]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mylesmig (Sep 1, 2014)

Also not sure of there's different rules depending on the type of visa but thought it's worth mentioning that we have Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa.

Thanks!


----------



## elysebaril (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you get an answer to your questions? Not sure I can answer all of them because I'm trying to answer some myself. For the exchange rate, they use the mean rate over the year from the Bank of Canada. I think they calculate by a rule of 4 how much of the income is in 2015 and how much was paid in taxes. 
Also, were you able to claim for NI?


----------

